# Rear Tractor Tire Width



## CRE10

How do you guys decide your rear wheel width? This first photo is my Case 110, no front wheel assist, that the dealer set the width super wide. It's actually about the width or slightly wider than my flatbed which I don't care for when I'm hauling. I think it's a bit too wide. Plus the rear wheel is awfully close to the shoe on my NH 617 mower.



This is my Case 125 that they left the wheels tucked. I don't want it as wide as the 110, but think it should be a bit wider than it is? The front and rear wheels will track about identical.

What's a good happy medium and how do you guys decide? I like to cut with my 110 and will bale and feed with the 125.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

I'd rather have em track identical, so when I'm going in tight spaces if it clears the front tire it clears the whole tractor. Also crushes less hay/grass when mowing or shredding. However, (here) we don't have many hills, and if you do I could see why you'd want it wider. That 110 does look kinda too wide though even for stability. That's the other concern...if I had mine that wide I could hardly turn with my batwing mower. I'd narrow em till you're comfortable with the distance between them and your mower.

Just my .02
Troy


----------



## Gearclash

I base my wheel settings on the need to straddle windrows or fit between crop rows as needed. My bigger tractor stays set to just squeeze inside of 90". Baler tractor is set at 6' *between* the wheels during summer, in the fall is moved to just fit inside 90".


----------



## slowzuki

I like mine out wide for our sidehill work but have to narrow them up for plowing. I just got it sorted so swapping them side to side gets the right settings for each activity.


----------



## barnrope

My corn and soybean rows are 30" apart so my row crop tractors I set as close as I can to 30" from the tractor centerline to the center of the rear tires. For moldboard plowing and most other jobs I set them at 36" from the tractor centerline. For round baling I set as wide as I can get.


----------



## Hayman1

barnrope said:


> My corn and soybean rows are 30" apart so my row crop tractors I set as close as I can to 30" from the tractor centerline to the center of the rear tires. For moldboard plowing and most other jobs I set them at 36" from the tractor centerline. For round baling I set as wide as I can get.


it is a shame that the old cultivator power adjust wheels are not offered standard anymore-don't mean rack and pinion, the ones with the bars on the rims that we had on our AC-just rolled right out there, simple.


----------



## CRE10

Ok, I took some measurements.

The 110 Rear is 62" wide and 98" total width

The front is 66 wide. I didn't measure total width, but just under 98.

The 125 rear is 50" wide and 87" total width.

The front is 57.5 wide and 87" total width.

Just say on average the pickup on a baler is 60".

I rake with a New Holland HT154 12 wheel rake. If hay is consistantly thick then I rake it about pick up width so that I don't have to weave in and out of windrows.

This is my first front wheel assist tractor. I assume those front wheels can be moved out too? What would you guys set them at? We don't do any row crops. I'm going to bale with the 125 and cut with the 110. I haul on a 102" flatbed (It sure seems like that 110 is wider than 102" when I'm up on the trailer  I guess I need to learn to pull it up on there straight  )


----------



## CRE10

barnrope said:


> My corn and soybean rows are 30" apart so my row crop tractors I set as close as I can to 30" from the tractor centerline to the center of the rear tires. For moldboard plowing and most other jobs I set them at 36" from the tractor centerline. For round baling I set as wide as I can get.


About how wide is as wide as you can get? My main restriction is we bale all over so we have to haul.


----------



## barnrope

Well, that's a mighty good question... The tractor that cuts in the summer and bales in the fall is set out to the end of the axle. There is about 64" of clearance between the inside of the rear tires. It is front wheel assist and I was able to set the fronts to the same width as the rears.

Thinking about it, we have a couple tractors with pretty long axles, and if you set the rims on the center castings all the way out and put the hubs all the way out on the axle, the tractor would look rather odd. It would be very stable though, that is for sure.

Here is a picture. Thinking about it, it must have fairly short axles compared to some of the other tractors you see around.


----------



## rjmoses

I set mine wide as possible so that they straddle a windrow when mowing, I want the extra stability on hillsides whenever possible!

Ralph


----------



## CRE10

I think they are going to come out and adjust them. The book is very vague on how to do it. It looks like you have to remove the wheels. I figure I will let them do it the first time so I can learn in the future. I'm not big on lifting off the wheel and tire plus 300 pounds of wheel weights 

I'm going to see if I can get 62" of inside clearance like my 110 is set at. That makes me 98" wide hauling on a 102" trailer.


----------



## slowzuki

Yeah with weights and loaded tires it is not fun on the unbolt the dishes style of rims. Not bad if you have another tractor with forks though.


----------



## rjmoses

Took the wheels off my TS110, then unmounted the hubs, and reversed everything to as wide as possible. Took myself and another fellow with a loader tractor 4 hours to flip 4 wheels.

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki

I've swapped mine 4 times now, down to less than 30 minutes if I have level ground, air gun, helper and a bar to turn the studs on the hub. If you have a big shop with those creeper jack things for duals it could be faster or cut the helper out.



rjmoses said:


> Took the wheels off my TS110, then unmounted the hubs, and reversed everything to as wide as possible. Took myself and another fellow with a loader tractor 4 hours to flip 4 wheels.
> 
> Ralph


----------



## CRE10

I can't really visualize it until I see it. The diagram in the manual leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## mlappin

rjmoses said:


> I set mine wide as possible so that they straddle a windrow when mowing, I want the extra stability on hillsides whenever possible!
> 
> Ralph


Same on both my mowing and baling tractor, front ends are set out as far as possible without the inner tube falling right out of the outer tube. Rear tires are set up so the inside of both tires are the same distance apart.


----------



## CRE10

My salesman came out today. He's going to check with the shop and have someone adjust them. This looks like a pain. Bar axles might be worth the extra money if you swap wheel widths very often.

I think I want the G setting which will be 80" center to center, 62 inside, and 98 outside.

I think H might be too wide at 84" centers, 66" inside, and 102" outside.

102" wide on 102" wide trailer deck is close.



125 wheel



110 wheel


----------



## CRE10

Oh and I thought it was interesting/crazy. He said that hardly anyone widens them out. To me you don't want to only be 50" wide running over windrows you're trying to bale. My 125 just looks way to narrow even for running bales.


----------

